# Salvage job in the bay



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Got a call from a friend who has a guy that lost something in the bay. It's supposed to be physically marked, in 25' of water and he wants it back as soon as possible and most likely during this good weather window. All I know is that you have to dive down and attach a lift bag to it and lift it up.

This is about all I know. 

If anyone is interested in a salvage job that allegedly pays some $$, I'd be happy to make the connection. Sorry I don't have any additional info just trying to help some folks out. I'm chained to my desk working from home and can't play hookie.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

call sealark (ron)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, not interested maybe some younger Diver.


----------

